# WOLFSGART 5.0 2014 - Official Show Thread



## WOLFSGART (Jul 23, 2010)

*It's once again that time for WOLFSGART, 
Vermont's Aircooled and Watercooled German Automotive Event *

*The Fifth Annual Wolfsgart 2014 event is held in beautiful Burlington, Vermont at the Champlain Valley Exposition in Essex Junction, July 25-27, 2014* 
http://www.cvexpo.org/ 

Open to all Aircooled, Watercooled, vintage, classic or late model Volkswagen, Porsche, Audi, BMW, Mercedes, and European cars. 

Camping ALL weekend long. Friday evening Shop Party at BagRiders Shop, OPEN TO ALL!!! 

*New this year:* Friday and Saturday night "Winooski Night Cruisin' Route 15", night cruising throughout the city street, photo shoot and block party in downtown Winooski! 

Saturday & Sunday there will be Live Music, Oompa Band, Raffles, German Food, Vermont & German Brew Tent :beer:, Car Events, The Famous Car Cruise brought to you by Green Mountain Aircooled, Free Giveaways, Swap Meet and More Swap Meet (So Bring Your Junk), Great Vendors, & People's Choice Award.
Participant Judging will take place on Sunday. 
Fun for the whole family ! 

For more information: Please visit our website www.wolfsgart.com or email us at [email protected] 
We are constantly adding and updating information daily on the website. 
"Like" us on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/wolfsgart
Follow us on instagram: http://instagram.com/wolfsgart
https://twitter.com/wolfsgart1​


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

I have some questions regarding camping. 
First off i camped out two years ago. Campsites were not clearly marked. We just paid and drove up and parked. 3 cars. 3 tents, cant be sure how many "sites" we took up. 
Therefore, reading the expo website it says one car per site extra cars parked elsewhere. Is this true? If so where are extra cars parked?
Their website says one tent per site. Again is this the rule for wolfsgart? 
Thanks in advance. 
Paul


----------



## thewhitsnpt (Mar 20, 2002)

Where is the swap meet located? Looking for a few things. 

Thanks.


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

Also curious about what Paul asked, also curious if pre registering is needed? Is camping filling up?


----------



## WOLFSGART (Jul 23, 2010)

thewhitsnpt said:


> Where is the swap meet located? Looking for a few things.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, there will be a swap meet area at the show. The fee for swap is the same as a spectator. $10 per day


----------



## WOLFSGART (Jul 23, 2010)

yeabmx said:


> Also curious about what Paul asked, also curious if pre registering is needed? Is camping filling up?


Thank you for your question. Pre-registering is not required. Just cuts down on work at the gate and registration. There is plenty of room for camping..it is filling up.

See you at the show!


----------



## WOLFSGART (Jul 23, 2010)

.therealvrt said:


> I have some questions regarding camping.
> First off i camped out two years ago. Campsites were not clearly marked. We just paid and drove up and parked. 3 cars. 3 tents, cant be sure how many "sites" we took up.
> Therefore, reading the expo website it says one car per site extra cars parked elsewhere. Is this true? If so where are extra cars parked?
> Their website says one tent per site. Again is this the rule for wolfsgart?
> ...


Paul, 
Those specific rules don't apply to our event. You are paying per person, and can have your car there. If guests come, that are not camping, those cars are not allowed in the camping area. Hope this clears it up. 

See you at the show!


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

WOLFSGART said:


> Paul,
> Those specific rules don't apply to our event. You are paying per person, and can have your car there. If guests come, that are not camping, those cars are not allowed in the camping area. Hope this clears it up.
> 
> See you at the show!


Everyone is camping. Thanks.


----------



## WOLFSGART (Jul 23, 2010)

.therealvrt said:


> Everyone is camping. Thanks.


:thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Woooo.


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

What do you mean by filling up? There will still be available sites Friday right?


----------



## WOLFSGART (Jul 23, 2010)

yeabmx said:


> What do you mean by filling up? There will still be available sites Friday right?


Yes, you should be fine...just won't have a lot of choices of where to put yourself.


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

If you get up there earlier it should be fine right? Cause they said u don't reserve an actual spot just that ull have a spot


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

What time on Friday can you get into the campground to set up?


----------



## WOLFSGART (Jul 23, 2010)

yeabmx said:


> If you get up there earlier it should be fine right? Cause they said u don't reserve an actual spot just that ull have a spot


Yes, they say 5:00 is when camping opens on Friday. It wouldn't hurt to confirm that again too when you get in to town. 
See you at the show!


----------



## eurotrash1009 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hell yeah can't wait coming up from from ri with my Fahrenheit and touareg can't wait


----------



## 69clark (Jan 31, 2012)

Small dogs allowed if leashed?


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

Camping situation is a little weirdd this year


----------



## lOOkinforaDub (Mar 23, 2002)

Best year yet now that there's more things in the show that are open, like the bar. Saw a pretty bad accident on 89S on the way home. Hope everyone was ok.


----------



## WOLFSGART (Jul 23, 2010)

*Thank you!!*

Thank you again to our fans & participants for making WOLFSGART﻿ 5.0 an amazing event. As with every year, we evaluate & reflect on each aspect to improve for the following year. We take your feedback and comments into consideration. Please feel free to email them to [email protected]. You may also email us any pictures & we will be happy to post with photo credit. More to come! Keep posting those photos!


----------

